# WD My Passport Ultra (2015)



## omega44-xt (Nov 14, 2015)

This year during April-May, a new model of My Passport Ultra popped up in online sites like Amazon & Snapdeal (still unavaiable in Flipkart) for a price bit lower than older one. It has new looks, but internally, it seems to be the same.

I bought it from Amazon for ₹ 3899 in Lightning Deal

*i.imgur.com/GVyukeS.jpg

_*Why WD ?*_

Two important reasons why I preferred WD My Passport Ultra over others are:
1. WD Security - Encryption software
2. WD Backup - Automatic backup of selected folders according to the schedule you specify

Note: I was getting Toshiba Canvio II at ₹ 3499 at Amazon, which is a good performer too. My friend owns it & it provides good speeds.

*i.imgur.com/Ab826fp.jpg

*Performance*

Since I have used my friend's 2014 WD My Passport Ultra, I was expecting a good performance & it didn't fail my expectations.

Here are some pics:

Copying files from my laptop's internal HDD to ext HDD
*i.imgur.com/5QWOo82.jpg


*i.imgur.com/25D7qYJ.jpg


For comparison:
My SSD
*i.imgur.com/5MxKCxm.jpg

_*Temperature*_

Idle: *35C - 38C*
Max: *48C*



For a more detailed review:
WD My Passport Ultra (Spring 2015) review - CNET


----------

